# grinding your own lathe tools



## tool-me-up (11 Jan 2014)

quick vid i made years ago on how to grind your own lathe tools with out jigs or guides etc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipqa33F4rcE


----------



## AndyT (14 Jan 2014)

Is that safe?
I thought powered grinding wheels have to have metal guards round them in case they break?


----------



## MMUK (14 Jan 2014)

Mounting a grinding wheel on an unshielded spindle is plain stupid, sorry.


----------



## Lons (14 Jan 2014)

Better you than me. I have every intention of keeping all my limbs intact. :shock:


----------



## wizard (14 Jan 2014)

It looks like there is a chunk out of the wheel already, all his posts look a bit scary


----------



## jasonB (15 Jan 2014)

Yes very dodgy to use without a guard. Also the wheel looks like it should have been dressed to get it running true first. Is it also a green grit wheel as it was sheding quite a bit of grit so not the right wheel for HSS.

Not to mention all that abrasive going over the lathe  

J


----------



## tool-me-up (15 Jan 2014)

its on a lathe not a grinder, speed was only few hundred rpm, no chunks missing. Yes it used to shed a little.....
Its how I do it - or used to before I got a bench grinder. Im not telling everyone this is how it must be done!


----------



## MMUK (15 Jan 2014)

A little irresponsible to post videos using this dangerous method though (especially as your latest post appears to suggest you know this method is rather silly). The first stop for people who don't have a clue is going to be somewhere like YouTube for a "How To". Those with less common sense than most will probably try and copy what you've done. How would you feel if they had a wheel shatter and cause physical harm? How would you feel if they tried to sue you for it? This is a big problem with the internet, you open yourself up so much to potential legal issues by posting what is essentially an instructive video.


----------



## woodfarmer (17 Jan 2014)

Couldn't bear to watch it to the end. Like watching small children playing football on a motorway


----------



## tool-me-up (19 Jan 2014)

Good points, the videos where made a few years back following discussions on a different forum, i was just showing a couple of people how i got round certain problems - one being sharpening your own tools with out a bench grinder.

i have removed all videos from youtube now


----------

